# Wo bekomme ich Deutsche Anleitung Für Humminbird 535



## platfisch7000 (6. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!

ich habe mir ein echolot (fischfinder) *Humminbird 535 *bei ebay ersteigert!
nun habe ich das problem das es ein importprodukt aus den USA ist!#q 
also nix mit deutscher bedienung,oder menuführung!(leider nicht vorher dran gedacht das es ein englisches sein könnte!)#d 
da meine englischkenntnisse "very terrible" sind,habe ich nun ein problem!

*weiss jemand wo man eine deutsche bedienungsanleitung bestellen kann?;+ *
*kann mir einer seine verkaufen* (wenn jemannd das gleiche gerät besitzt und sich so gut auskennt das er keine mehr braucht?)
*oder hat einer selbiges gerät und würde sie kopieren und zuschicken*
(bezahle ich,ist klar!)

wer dieses echolot kennt,oder hat und kann mir vielleicht ja mal tipps zu diesem fischfinder geben,oder sein urteil abgeben!
ich weiss bis jetzt nur das es 320 &320 bildpunkte hat und 12 graustufen!
das ist doch schon ganz gut oder?|kopfkrat 
also bin über tipps jeglicher art zu echoloten sehr dankbar,da es mein erstes
echolot ist und ich noch nicht so viele erfahrungen habe!

vielen dank schon mal mit freundlichen grüßen

Plattfisch!#6


----------



## Kunze (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Deutsche Anleitung Für Humminbird 535*

Hallo Plattfisch!

Einige technische Daten zum Gerät.

Als letzte Möglichkeit kannst du das deutsche Handbuch hier bestellen.

Ganz runter scrollen... #h


----------

